# Yellow/White spots



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Can any one tell me if the spots at the back upper part of the throat is a sickness or nothing to be worried about?

Thanks

Bezz


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

yes it may be a sickness


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can any one tell me if the spots at the back upper part of the throat is a sickness or nothing to be worried about?
> 
> ...


There's a name for them and for the life of me, I can't remember what it is...
But, whatever it's called.......(I'll try to find it), it isn't anything to worry about. 
Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Read this thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30985


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can any one tell me if the spots at the back upper part of the throat is a sickness or nothing to be worried about?
> 
> ...


You need to be a bit more specific.

Is the bird _acting_ sick? Is he fluffed up, have a sour odor coming from his mouth, not wanting to eat? 
Are these a combination of yellow *and *white spots? Do the yellow spots resemble small pieces of yellow cheese?

I'm not familiar with white spots, but I do know yellow spots can indicate canker, and that _*is*_ something to be concerned about.

It would be helpful if you can provide us with more information.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Read this thread.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30985


Hi 

Thanks.

Bezz


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> You need to be a bit more specific.
> 
> Is the bird _acting_ sick? Is he fluffed up, have a sour odor coming from his mouth, not wanting to eat?
> Are these a combination of yellow *and *white spots? Do the yellow spots resemble small pieces of yellow cheese?
> ...


Hi 

The bird is not acting sick,not fluffed up,dont have a sour odor coming from the mouth and it eats well.
No the spots dont resemble pieces of cheese, its more like tiny PIMPELS.

Bezz


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The spots are probably salivary stones (sialoliths). If you search here on Pigeon-Talk, you should find some threads/posts about this.

EDIT: Never mind .. Lovebirds posted the relevant link!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I appreciate the clarification, Bezz.


----------

